
Dude Launched a Startup in 17 Hours on Twitch - codingideas
https://www.youdontneedwp.com
======
znpy
For reference, the "dude"'s twitter thread about this:
[https://twitter.com/thepatwalls/status/1043242997050167302](https://twitter.com/thepatwalls/status/1043242997050167302)

